# my drying experiment



## salken (Oct 15, 2009)

I've dried my culinary herbs for years by putting them in a paper bag, stapling it closed and sticking them in the refrig for a month.  I tried that this year with part of my home grown harvest.  I leaf clipped it and hung it to dry, and after a day, i cut the buds off one branch into a paper bag and put it in the refrig for a month. today was the day, no mold and  it was crispy, much drier than the harvest that hung for a week or two, and aged and dried in the open, rotated paper bag for another two weeks (as per guidelines here). And it smoked great!  This might not work it you have pounds of the stuff, but for a plant or two (and an extra fridge) it would work well.  Also alleviating the odor problem.....
  Think about it--colder air holds less humidity.  What about all that food you put in your refrigerator, didn't cover and came back days later to find...dried up food!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 15, 2009)

Interesting 

I hope you realise you now have every outside grower throwing all the fridge contents in the trash and looking for the stapler :rofl:

I understand your thinking.

eace:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 15, 2009)

Salken   was there any difference in the taste or quality of the high between the 2 different ways of curing???  or are they basically the same?


----------



## nvthis (Oct 16, 2009)

This is the second novel and innovative drying technique I have seen this month..


----------

